# Anyone in El Segundo, CA?



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I spoke to a GC out of my San Diego area today, he got my number from the Penefin Stain company, I am on their site as a contractor. This gentlemen has a project they are bidding on for IPE wood (initial application and maintenance) in a commercial setting (sounds like condo patios). The job is in El Segundo, CA. Too big for me and out of my area. If anyone is interested in this job, pm me and I will shoot over his contact information. Thanks.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

MikeCalifornia said:


> I spoke to a GC out of my San Diego area today, he got my number from the Penefin Stain company, I am on their site as a contractor. This gentlemen has a project they are bidding on for IPE wood (initial application and maintenance) in a commercial setting (sounds like condo patios). The job is in El Segundo, CA. Too big for me and out of my area. If anyone is interested in this job, pm me and I will shoot over his contact information. Thanks.


Mike stop beating around the bush and just ask Richmond to come to CA ... i mean this is what you was getting at right?:whistling2:


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Repaint Florida said:


> Mike stop beating around the bush and just ask Richmond to come to CA ... i mean this is what you was getting at right?:whistling2:


Oh, now that's funny!! But, its not epoxy floors.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Oh, now that's funny!! But, its not epoxy floors.


We will do whatever..


----------

